# El Cobre Robusto



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy S%7=,
This is one powerful cigar.
Prelight draw was firm but plentyfull with somewhat spicy taste.
Initial toasting and light produced a full pepper blast that I personally like in a cigar. Burn was sharp and held about an inch of ash before loosening.
First third continued with pepper and hints of mesquite wood when exhaled through the nose. 2nd third added notes of deeply roasted espresso beans an earthy splendor. Final third continued with the espresso pepper and slight mesquite. Ok I had this with my lunch and I am glade I had some food because it is one strong cigar and I could feel a significant nicotine rush and a rumbling in the stomach from the strength of this baby. I am a big fan of this profile cigar but it's not one for the faint of heart. Smoke it slow and after a good meal. You may want to stay seated or risk falling down...:baffled:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

The El Cobre is a amazing smoke!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. I love El Cobre! Reminds me, I need some!


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

I loved this cigar!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, ever since reading that the El Cobre was a stinky, tasty cigar, I've been wanting to grab a few so badly. That looks good!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have one but didn't light it up yet now I think I need to


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

At $4 a stick, it's a heck of a deal. Only thing I noticed is that if you are buying this cigar for the kick, you don't want to let it age too long. The longer it sits in the humi, the weaker it gets. Been my experience at least.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> At $4 a stick, it's a heck of a deal. Only thing I noticed is that if you are buying this cigar for the kick, you don't want to let it age too long. The longer it sits in the humi, the weaker it gets. Been my experience at least.


Nice tidbit of info. thanks Jim.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

And for those who don't know where to find them...

http://www.discountcigars.com

I think this is the only place you can get them, but I may be mistaken. These guys are tight with the Olivas so might be a good place to find Nubs on release day. They had Oliva Series Vs available for sale before RTDA.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> At $4 a stick, it's a heck of a deal. Only thing I noticed is that if you are buying this cigar for the kick, you don't want to let it age too long. The longer it sits in the humi, the weaker it gets. Been my experience at least.


This cigar would still be considered strong at half it current strength, its dangerously strong. I think it could use a little mellowing.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like I know what I'm smoking tomorrow.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't wait....I just got these a few minutes ago!!!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> I can't wait....I just got these a few minutes ago!!!


:jealous:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

And the legend continues! Very nice cigar but all I needed was a Robusto.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

Anybody wanna trade a 5er of these for a 5er of the Rocky Pattel Old World Reserve Corojo toros I ordered yesterday?


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Just got done with one of these beauties. I was surprised at the amount of wonderful smoke and flavor. Although I didn't get a tremendous amount of pepper, it seemed spot on. I'm also not sure where the "stinky" tag comes from because I actually found a somewhat pleasant aroma. The construction was second to none - very firm and solid, yet delivered a perfect draw. The firm white ash held to within about a quarter inch of the band before it loosened and fell to the floor. Even when it hit the floor it didn't come apart. I think GreySmoke was right on with the tastes, except I was picking up an added "berry-type" taste around the mid-point, which was surprising in that I didn't expect it. I'll try to post a pic later. A great addition to the humi!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Lighthouse said:


> Just got done with one of these beauties. I was surprised at the amount of wonderful smoke and flavor. Although I didn't get a tremendous amount of pepper, it seemed spot on. I'm also not sure where the "stinky" tag comes from because I actually found a somewhat pleasant aroma. The construction was second to none - very firm and solid, yet delivered a perfect draw. The firm white ash held to within about a quarter inch of the band before it loosened and fell to the floor. Even when it hit the floor it didn't come apart. I think GreySmoke was right on with the tastes, except I was picking up an added "berry-type" taste around the mid-point, which was surprising in that I didn't expect it. I'll try to post a pic later. A great addition to the humi!!


The pepper I get is more like the white pepper you get at chinese restraunts. That fine powdery stuff that gives you a slow burn on the tongue. I did notice something about mid way but I couldnt place now that you mention berry it may have been berry or dark cherry. guess I'll have another and see...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I really need to pick up a couple of these.
All I hear is that they'll rock you.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> The pepper I get is more like the white pepper you get at chinese restraunts. That fine powdery stuff that gives you a slow burn on the tongue. I did notice something about mid way but I couldnt place now that you mention berry it may have been berry or dark cherry. guess I'll have another and see...


Yep, it's not a black pepper taste I got. Now that you say white pepper that's much closer to what I had. I also was just sitting here thinking about the blended pepper I have in the grinder - red, black, white peppercorns - which might even be closer, subtle but you certainly know it's there. I'm looking forward to giving another one a ride.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Lighthouse said:


> Yep, it's not a black pepper taste I got. Now that you say white pepper that's much closer to what I had. I also was just sitting here thinking about the blended pepper I have in the grinder - red, black, white peppercorns - which might even be closer, subtle but you certainly know it's there. I'm looking forward to giving another one a ride.


This is very interesting, a joint but remote comparitive review. Might be cool to do this more often.

Any manufacturer want to send us LIVE, NUBS, Illusione Lanceros, Camacho CLE's or any other new stuff to review together. We can be bought :redface:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I see some of these in my future!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I need to try one of these


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Just got done with the one you gave me, Ben. Wow, that was fantastic. Definitely a powerhouse on par with the LFD DLs or a Triple Maduro. Great flavor and perfect construction. 

I really wouldn't want to let these sit though. I like the strength where it is and it seemed the spice diminished as I got further into it.

Get them now and smoke them now!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, I would definitely suggest that folks do a box split on this one - you want to smoke them while fresh, and unless you think you can make it through 25 of them in a couple of months, you probably don't want a whole batch sitting in the humi.


----------

